# CJ Brown



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

I went to the lake today very very slow did manage to catch one 12 in smallie the water was about 3 ft low, 
Now I know why I haven"t fished this lake in a long time


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Kingfisher,
We have been catching 9"+ crappie from the rip-rap by the Dam and west side of the lake on jigs and canned waxworms, I also picked up a lucky 20" walleye on the same combo. They seem to be staying in deep water but can be coaxed shallow (8") to feed. Yesterday I tried all around the Marina with small spinners, jigs, and cranks and only caught 1 nice SM and 1 nice WB (released).


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I wonder if you can do any good spooning for the crappie?
Was at alum, and spooning for white bass.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

This must be a pretty good lake for smallies. Saw a picture of a real nice smallie that was caught recently. Seems unusual for an Ohio lake to hold good numbers of quality smallies.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

By spooning if you mean vertical jigging blade baits the answer is yes, at least in late summer/early fall

Rob


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

hEY GUYS THANKS FOR THE INFO THAT YOU ALL POSTED i AM PLANNING A NOTHER TRIP NEXT WEEKEND :G


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I finally got away from work and fished CJ yesterday from 3 til dark. I wasn't having any luck shallow, water at 53 deg. so I scanned open water and found a couple of schools in 12-14 FOW. Ended up with about 10 crappie 7"-9" and 10" WB vertical jigging a blade.

BTW, The bait shop by the dam was closed...sign said "On Vacation" so I didn't have any live bait.


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> BTW, The bait shop by the dam was closed...sign said "On Vacation" so I didn't have any live bait.


There are 2 more bait shops close by that could take about 5 minutes to get to. One is a drive thru on further down off Derr Rd on I believe it's Old Lagonda, if you leave the reservior and turn right on Croft Rd., then go up to the light, you will see a nice pone there on the right also before the light, I know the owner, some nice bass in there, but don't let her catch anyone fishing there b/c the cops will be there soon for you, turn right, theres a bait shop there on the right, and the one further down on the left. 

At that pond, it's a life long buddies grandma, and she has told us that she has seen a guy in a white truck fishing there taking stringers of bass out of there.  I just wish one night were on the lookout and he gets filled with pellets and paintballs from up on the hill where were at.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I went out today from 10am til 1pm and fished the lake-side Marina rocks. Caught 15 nice WB and 2 more nice smallies on a 3" Gander Mt shad swimbait. The whole time I was there schools of shad were being busted topwater by unknown large fish that I couldn't make out. I would throw into the commotions and catch a WB, but the WB were not the ones coming out of the water. Sometimes there were 5-6 different areas that were boiling at the same time, it was pretty cool............Saw an older gentleman catching some nice crappies ON the boat docks in the Marina, he was minnow/bobber fishing.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Intimidator said:


> I went out today from 10am til 1pm and fished the lake-side Marina rocks. Caught 15 nice WB and 2 more nice smallies on a 3" Gander Mt shad swimbait. The whole time I was there schools of shad were being busted topwater by unknown large fish that I couldn't make out. I would throw into the commotions and catch a WB, but the WB were not the ones coming out of the water. Sometimes there were 5-6 different areas that were boiling at the same time, it was pretty cool............Saw an older gentleman catching some nice crappies ON the boat docks in the Marina, he was minnow/bobber fishing.


Thanks for the reports guys

I almost gurantee those were WB jumping, thats what they do...

I won't be down for a couple weeks but the fishing doesn't sound too bad


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Went last night,nothing but a couple of bites. Anyone hear that a 35" walleye was caught in Buck Creek last week? Heres a link. Scroll down to CJ BROWN.......Dan

http://www.daytondailynews.com/ohio...the-best-places-to-fish-this-week-359717.html


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Now is that in Buck Creek or at the reservior? I fish Buck Creek there on Croft Road right beside Reid and catch catfish, carp, and the occasional panfish, been wanting to find a good place there to catch something different.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Madfisher said:


> Went last night,nothing but a couple of bites. Anyone hear that a 35" walleye was caught in Buck Creek last week? Heres a link. Scroll down to CJ BROWN.......Dan
> 
> http://www.daytondailynews.com/ohio...the-best-places-to-fish-this-week-359717.html


Sorry, but I find this very hard to believe. There are really big Walleyes in the lake but 35 inches would approach 16 pounds and the Ohio record is "only" 16 pounds/3 ounces. Don't you think this would merit more than a throw-away line in a fishing report that is almost never accurate? Just saying... it could be true but I'd like some more convincing.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Wally Diver (Aug 27, 2006)

anyone hear of any yellow perch being caught up there?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

It's impossible to not catch Perch but they're all dinks - I mean serious dinks. There's some hope that the new Christmas tree structure project will help Perch and Crappies both.

MC


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

BlueBoat98....I would have to agree with you on the 35" walleye AND the perch. Biggest perch I ever caught from CJ was about 7" lol........Dan


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Dan catching a 29 and then a 35 in the same year, I'm going to croak


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey Jonny,don't forget this one:








And I wish I would have caught the 35" lol. Gonna go perch fishing tomorrow. Wish me luck......Dan


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Ahh I suppose I am forgetting!!!
Lol Good luck tomoro!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Takes a lot of those 7" Perch to make a mess... Hope you're not too hungry.

MC


----------



## Madfisher (Sep 24, 2007)

BlueBoat98 said:


> Takes a lot of those 7" Perch to make a mess... Hope you're not too hungry.
> 
> MC


lol you are correct sir thats why I am heading north hoping to catch some jumbos  .....Dan


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

Wasn't it the Dayton Daily News that reported a 21.5 POUND smallmouth last week? Most think it was INCHES. I wouldn't put much faith in the 35" walleye they reported for CJ. Maybe 3.5 pounds.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm taking another 1/2 day today since it is suppose to be nice, gonna try some new lures and see how they run for next year. Hopefully that 16 pounders twin will be swimming along the shoreline by the Marina so I can at least wave


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I think i'll be heading to CJB saturday morn to give it a shot.
NorthSouth we were suposed to go fishing awhile back... whats up?


----------



## Lovefishing (Jul 10, 2009)

I'll be out there Sat in a 14' Alum Sea nymph. Hopefully it isn't raining to hard. Going to try the marinia and then work the dam. Don't want to mess with the duck hunters around the old road bed and piss them off.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Topwater Tony said:


> I think i'll be heading to CJB saturday morn to give it a shot.
> NorthSouth we were suposed to go fishing awhile back... whats up?


Lol I know man, I haven't been down in a long while

I'll let ya know when I get some time down there


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

Lovefishing said:


> I'll be out there Sat in a 14' Alum Sea nymph. Hopefully it isn't raining to hard. Going to try the marinia and then work the dam. Don't want to mess with the duck hunters around the old road bed and piss them off.


cool.. i have a 1982 Sea Nymph Bass Attacker myself


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Lol I know man, I haven't been down in a long while
> 
> I'll let ya know when I get some time down there


sounds cool.. i just hope the weather stays decent for awhile.
i used to chat under the PhotoGuy513 screen name


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Topwater Tony said:


> sounds cool.. i just hope the weather stays decent for awhile.
> i used to chat under the PhotoGuy513 screen name


Lol I figured 

See ya around


----------



## 01kingfisher (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I went out today for a nother try so I tryed tryed and only came up with one good keeper (LM)  thank goodness for that one it wasn"t a :S they are letting the water out now it droped 6 to 8 inches while I was out there I talked to other people they said they was not catching anything if you go out you might want to fish deep 12 to 15 ft range 

good fishin
kingfisher


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats a good fish, if it dropped six inches, just think of where those six inches of fish went


----------



## david11959 (Apr 22, 2004)

New club: The first meeting of the Buckeye Walleye Anglers will be held at the Huber Heights Gander Mountain Store in the Lodge at 7 p.m. on november 12 th You can just show up and sign up.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Made it out yesterday about 10:30am, the conditions were tough with no sun and the cold wind blowing hard out of the ENE. I didn't have a jacket and tried to "man-up" but I could only handle 1/2 hour on the bank. No fish caught but tried several new swimming lures for next year.


----------



## Lovefishing (Jul 10, 2009)

Went out this morning. Fished the marina from the Docks. 5 dink crappie and something the snapped my 8lb test like nothing!


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

Lovefishing said:


> Went out this morning. Fished the marina from the Docks. 5 dink crappie and something the snapped my 8lb test like nothing!


What were you using? I'm thinking of going out there maybe this weekend.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Anyone going to take advantage of the weather this weekend?


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

socdad said:


> Anyone going to take advantage of the weather this weekend?


ME !! i think anyway


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Anyone hitting CJ today?

I may head over tomoro afternoon


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Anyone hitting CJ today?
> 
> I may head over tomoro afternoon


i think im going there tomorrow or mondy not sure yet.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Let me know how ya do

I forgot to bring rods  looks like its an all deer weekend for me!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Let me know how ya do
> 
> I forgot to bring rods  looks like its an all deer weekend for me!


you can use one of mine.. you want spinning or baitcaster??


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Too late now back up at Erie, gunna try the nite bite here in a day or two

Thanks


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> Too late now back up at Erie, gunna try the nite bite here in a day or two
> 
> Thanks


i see how you are


----------



## chuck71 (Dec 15, 2006)

Lovefishing said:


> I'll be out there Sat in a 14' Alum Sea nymph. Hopefully it isn't raining to hard. Going to try the marinia and then work the dam. Don't want to mess with the duck hunters around the old road bed and piss them off.


!$And we REALLY appriciate that!!$


----------

